# Sandfilter mit Beads befüllen



## Schwatze (2. Mai 2016)

Guten Tag,

kann man einen Sandfilter  evtl. auch mit Filterbeads befüllen ?

Gruß Lutz


----------



## BonsaiKoi (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo, man kann alles. Die frage ist wofür, wie groß,  wieviel.
Was sitzt vor dem Filter? 6 Wegeventil? Dann weg und in Bypass. 
Du mußt schon mehr Infos geben.
Gruß BonsaiKoi


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo Bonsaikoi,
so sehe ich das auch. Vielleicht wird aus dem thread ja noch ein Beadfilter-Selbstbau. Einer der Jürgens hatte zu Testzwecken ja mal so etwas getan, und einen beadfilter in KG gebaut (mit dem Vorteil, dass die Zuleitungen auch gleich stärker dimensioniert werden konnten, siehe link).


----------



## Schwatze (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo , gefiltert wird ein 23 000 l Teich mit 10 Koi Besatz über zwei Ultra Sieve III, mit momentan einer 20 000 l/h Pumpe, zwei Bodenabläufe und zwei Skimmer. Normalerweise brauche ich für jeden Vorfilter eine 20 000 l/h Pumpe. Nach dem Vorfiltern kommen drei weitere Filter in Eigenbau, womit ich auch zufrieden bin, nur das ständige reinigen ist zeitaufwendig und nervt etwas. Zwei UVC Lampen a. 70 Watt werden nach Bedarf zugeschaltet und eine Sauerstoffpumpe läuft ebenfalls dazu. Jetzt möchte ich nach dem zweiten Vorfilter ein Sandfilter, evtl mit Beads oder Glaskugeln einbauen. Ein Beadfilter ist mir zu teuer und diese Druckfilter !!!???  ....naja, ohne Worte. Ich möchte es mal mit diesen Sandfilter im Umbau versuchen, um evtl. später die Filteranlage komplett umzubauen. Das bläulich grüne Wasser kommt daher, da ich meine Koi momentan behandle. Ich habe bei einem Koi gesehen, das er einen weißlichen Belag über dem Maul hat und bei einem weiteren Koi stand eine Schuppe etwas merkwürdig ab und darunter  eine kleine wunde Stelle. Eine Quarantäne werde ich nicht machen, zuviel Stress für die Koi, es wird gleich der ganze Teich behandelt um weitere Koi zu schützen, auch wenn es etwas teurer wird. Das sind Probleme, die besonders im Frühjahr auftreten und gerade jetzt sollte man die Koi genau beobachten. Ich kann mir auch keinen Vorwurf machen, dass es an unzureichender Pflege fehlt. Die Wasserwerte werden ständig überprüft, Wasserwechsel durchgeführt, Filter gereinigt und die Vorfilter werden täglich früh und abends gereinigt. Ich füttere mit Konishi Futter und  gebe den Kois, so wie ich es finanziell verkrafte,  alles was möglich ist. Gruß Lutz


----------



## juerg_we (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
also ich hab mich mal mit dem beatfilter ein wenig schlau gemacht, in dem yout... video hat er gesagt das der beatfilter einem trommel oder vlisfilter
in nichts nachsteht,aaauser im stromverbrauch da man eine stärkere pumpe braucht.
so wie ich das verstehe ist so ein beatfilter für leute mit wenig platz und grossem geldbeutel geeignet,da die dinger nicht gerade billig sind und in der unterhaltung auch nicht,
wenn du den platz hast ,bau um auf ein anderes mechanisches system,das ist billiger und besser(denke ich)
ich mache meine filter maximal 1 mal im jahr sauber(dank trommler),weil ich mit den anderen systemen so wie du nur am saubermachen war.
ist aber nur meine meinung
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Schwatze (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo Jürgen, kannst du mir deine Filteranlage mal zeigen ( Bilder ) oder beschreiben
Gruß  Lutz


----------



## juerg_we (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo lutz,
also das ist mein trommler und sozusagen das herzstück meiner filteranlage




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq_vN1PKgao_

dann geht es  mit 2x 3 schwammfilter in 300l eckigen tonnen und dann noch eine tonne mit helix,
die haupsache ist dass der mechanische schmutz so weit es geht frühzeitig aus der filterreihe herrausgenommen wird,und wenn dass dann noch vollautomatisch passiert
ist dass eine feine sache
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo Lutz,
eine Filtertonne mit beads sollte ohne nennenswerten Druckverlust durchströmbar sein, bei 200er KG habe ich einen zweistelligen cm-Bereich/m geschätzt (das paßt zu den Beadfilteranlagen, die man kaufen kann).
Wenn Du Dir 4mm-Kugeln preiswert besorgen kannst (es müssen ja keine Original-Beads sein), dann hättest Du ein Filtermaterial besser als __ Hel-X. Dass dem nicht nur in der Theorie so ist, hat ja auch Jürgen in dem von mir eingelinkten thread beschrieben. Bleibt nur noch die Frage nach der Reinigung und den Standzeiten, auch die Trennwände erfordern mehr Sorgfalt.


----------



## Schwatze (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo Jürgen, ist ja genial, nur den Platz habe ich nicht dafür. Gruß Lutz


----------



## juerg_we (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo lutz,
brauchst du auch nicht,das war noch über wo ich mit filtermatten gefiltert habe,da sie ja sowiso da waren habe ich sie auch benutzt.
ich denke bei deinem teichvolumen wären 2 tonnen super 1 für die mechanische abscheidung(trommler ,vliesfilter,endlosbandfilter,irgendwas automatisches)
und dann einen helixfilter und fertig.da bei dir ja schon die bioabteilung besteht brauchst du die noch nicht mal neu zu machen,so wie ich deinen filterkeller sehe wäre anstatt des spaltsiebs auch was automatisches einzubauen,wieviel liter haben denn deine tonnen?
gruss
Jürgen
ps .
dein avatar ist echt klasse


----------



## Schwatze (7. Mai 2016)

Hallo Jürgen, .....Dankeschön! . Ja du hast Recht, was automatisches wäre gut. Ich muss das mal in Ruhe überdenken. Eine Tonne fast 600 Liter. Der Platz ist begrenzt, hätte noch etwas größer bauen sollen. Gruß Lutz


----------



## troll20 (7. Mai 2016)

Oder einen weiteren Keller anbauen


----------



## Schwatze (7. Mai 2016)

...noch so einen Bunker hinsetzen !? ...nee nee, einer reicht.


----------



## juerg_we (7. Mai 2016)

Hallo lutz,
du hast doch im filterkeller ein spaltsieb und 4 tonnenfilter stehen,anstatt des spaltsiebes ,hatte ich gedacht, etwas automatisches.am platz dadrinnen sollte es nicht scheitern
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Schwatze (7. Mai 2016)

Hallo Jürgen, lass mich mal überlegen und ausmessen. Kann ich deine Hilfe in  Anspruch nehmen  ? Gruß  Lutz


----------



## juerg_we (7. Mai 2016)

Hallo lutz,
logisch dafür sind wir ja ein forum
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## BonsaiKoi (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich versteh hier gerade nicht was abgeht, Beadfilter ähnlich Trommler oder EBF?
Wer erzählt denn sowas.
Beadfilter ist für Biologie und nicht Grobschmutz , wie ein Trommler.
@Lutz 
2 Sieve für 20000 er Teich?
Grobschmutzfilter ist der Sieve, wo ist dein Problem mit dem reinigen?
Geht bei dir noch zu viel Schmutz in die nächsten Kammern?
Ich würde sagen du solltest dein Filterkonzept überdenken.
2 BA+2 SK und 20000er Pumpe = zuwenig Flow auf den Rohren, sie versotten.
Vorschlag: 1Sieve , dann Beadfilter(hoher Flow verlust oder starke Pumpe) oder 2 deiner Behälter mit Bioologie 
z.B. bewegtes Helix und alles wäre gut.
Da gibt es zwar einiges zu bedenken, aber darüber könnte man sich austauschen.

Mfg BonsaiKoi


----------



## Schwatze (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo BonsaiKoi, genau das meinte ich. Ich brauche für jedes US eine 20 000 Pumpe, momentan läuft nur eine für beide US und das ist zuwenig, denn irgendwo fehlt mir der Zug im Rohr. Deshalb wollte ich die Anlage mit einem Us und einer Pumpe so weiter laufen lassen und den zweiten US mit einer 20 000 Pumpe über ein umgerüsteten Sandfilter mit Beads oder Glaskugeln nachrüsten. Das sind meine Vorstellungen. Gruß  Lutz


----------



## juerg_we (8. Mai 2016)

hallo
also die infos habe ich von hier 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pau57fBYsUA_

wenn es da verschiedene arten von beatfilter gibt ,naja wieder was dazugelernt,
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo Jürgen,
die Frage ist doch, ob man einen Sandfilter auf Beads umrüsten kann - k. A., weil ich keinen habe. 
Ich könnte mir auch ein 400er KG-Rohr, oder ein Kunststoff-Faß mit Beads vorstellen. Statt einer oberen Abdeckung würde ich die Oberfläche des Auslaufs mit Filtersiebröhrchen o. ä. vergrößern.  
Man muß nicht alles 1:1 nachbauen (auch mit dem Risiko, dass man ein wenig Lehrgeld zahlt, und auch mal umbaut).
Ich habe eine grobe Skizze angehängt, wie ich mir einen Beadfilter-Selbstbau vorstellen könnte. Die Siebröhrchen würde ich nach unten mit 32er PVC-Stopfen verschließen (damit könnte man das Siebgewebe unten ans Röhrchen klemmen, und oben dasselbe mit einem 32er Schlauchstreifen oder Rohrstreifen). Füllen würde ich mit egal was für Kugeln passender Größe. Die Leitungsführung fürs Schmutzwasser habe ich weggelassen. Auslauf CS ist natürlich Quatsch, das muss ja Pumpenausgang sein, sorry!


----------



## BonsaiKoi (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo Jürgen,
wenn du dir das Video richtig angeschaut hast , musstest du gehört
haben das er mehrfach darauf hingewiesen hat, " man brauch auf jeden Fall einen Vorfilter",
das wäre z.B. sein Sieve, moderner natürlich Trommler oder EBF.
@Lutz
Also, Sieve ist vorhanden, 2 vorhandene Behälter auf passende Höhe bringen..
1 Behälter  Helix, wird durch Pumpendruck bewegt, eventuell auch belüftet, mindestens 2x 110er
Übergänge zum  2 Behälter, nochmal Helix ruhend, endsprechende Übergänge zum Teich, fertig.
Helix mit Membranpume zum reinigen durchrühren, verschmutzung ablassen, fertig.
So hast du auch gleich erforderlichen Wasserwechsel.
Deine 20000er Pumpe dürfte je nach Bedingung bei ca. 15000 Ltr. liegen,
das müsste führt 23000 Ltr. Teich reichen.
Ist nur ein Gedanke von mir.
Mfg BonsaiKoi


----------



## troll20 (9. Mai 2016)

Nur mal so als alternative Gedanken, wie sieht es mit einem Rieselfilter aus?


----------



## tosa (9. Mai 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nur mal so als alternative Gedanken, wie sieht es mit einem Rieselfilter aus?



Der sollte auch einen vorfilter haben! Läuft bei mir an der ih und ist ein Traum!


----------



## troll20 (9. Mai 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Der sollte auch einen vorfilter haben





Schwatze schrieb:


> gefiltert wird ein 23 000 l Teich mit 10 Koi Besatz über zwei Ultra Sieve III,


Mit einem durch die bisherige Bio und mit dem anderen über den Rieselfilter


----------



## tosa (9. Mai 2016)

Dann passt es...


----------



## Schwatze (10. Mai 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Mit einem durch die bisherige Bio und mit dem anderen über den Rieselfilter


Wie sieht denn das Teil aus ?


----------

